# New Goat, what breed is she.



## joe_1203 (Nov 11, 2013)

I was given a female goat couple of days ago, and i don't know what kind of breed she is. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like a savanna. But I do have a 100% Boer that is white with a very very light tan head....from far away she looks all white. So I say savanna maybe Boer savanna.....is her skin black???


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice stout girl. love her wedge! Savanna maybe?

Oh, and welcome both of you, what's her name?


----------



## joe_1203 (Nov 11, 2013)

We named her Lucy.


----------



## joe_1203 (Nov 11, 2013)

No her skin is not black.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you look close at her and kind of feel down deep in her hair. Is there a lot of fine hair our fiber? She looks like a Cashmere to me. Do you have more then her? 
Where are you located at? Welcome.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I see Boer crossed with something...sannen or savannah maybe?:shrug:


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

She looks Boer/Nubian to me...cute!!!


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm voting Savanna, but that's just a guess.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Im guessing Boer/Kiko or Boer/ Savanna?


----------



## joe_1203 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes I have three Nubians, two LaManchas and one little pygmy goat and now her. So seven in total. I'm located in Galveston, Tx.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She looks like a savanna or boer/savanna cross


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe a Kiko/Boer?? I have a doe that looks like her, just with a wee bit shorter ears.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like a Boer cross.


----------

